# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  bie bore

## katana

dua qe dikush te me shkruaj nje poeme per boren. me ka hyp vapa ketu ne ny e me ka rene mendja keq per boren. 

cmim e gje ska.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## macia_blu

hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
me kenaqeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
une nuk e bej dot po nuk u frymezova.
kjo quhet  poezi me porosi.
nuk behet.
po te duash te kushtoj nje poezi ty, po duke pasur parasysh veten time
e do?
apo nuk te pelqej , se nuk ngjajme hic?! lol

----------


## katana

i sa qejf do me dedikosh nje poezi mua. 

beje ashtu sic di ti. 

po un prap se prap e dua ate poezin kur bie bore.

----------


## dikeafajtore

KATKE..,

kur e pyeten nje here Agollin e madh, se cila ishte poezia e tij e pare ai tha: mbaj mend qe kam qene ne shkolle fillore, sapo kish rene bora e pare, dhe shoku qe rrinte para meje, Dulla, e kish qethur koken zero. Keshtu qe aty per aty une thura vjershen e  pare:

Bora mbuloi token
Dulla ka qethe koken

Keshtu katke, po te pelqeu, mund ta shijosh dhe kete :perqeshje:  

Xhan, xhan  Dikea

----------


## katana

jo te shijuar! apo nuk po haja dhe ca lulushtrydhe ne ate kohe kur e lexova. kam qesh me te madhe sa kesaj boses po ja shjegoja se pse po qeshja po per te nuk ben kuptim. 

thanx hun. 

ps ti tjetra mund te me kesh tradhetuar po akoma kam dikean dhe macken una. 
ndonje tjeter?

----------


## macia_blu

aha ajo tjetra....na ka ike edhe ne kam dy dite qe  nuk kam nigju gje per te.lol

----------


## katana

deri tani ka qen lezbike (virtualisht) me mu e me ty po tani ka gjet nje prej verteti.

----------


## Bel ami

Bie bora me ngadal
edhe mbuloj ruget
nuk do vij sonte e dashur
se me duken gjurmet

----------


## macia_blu

e shikon?
bel ami- a ime ma drodhi ....te kushtoji nje poezi, shkon ti shkon po ta mbajti, po une  ti gjej gjurmet jo vetem ne bore, por edhe neper asflat ne pranvere.
...
jotja matilde.





katana, mos na bej xheloze pash zotin se ia bej  ate (lezbiken e vertete) ia vras. lol

----------


## Fiori

*Borë ne Gusht*

Bjere bore 
ne pllakat e gjimnazit
ku floket tu harlisen
mes oshetima heshtjesh
akoma i shikoj 
tre femijet...
ti enderrat ngrije nen vete!

Bjere bore
si diten e fundit,
mbi pllakat e varrit te nenes
qesh e i thuaj,
me ty prane 
edhe pse e vetme,
nuk po ndihem e huaj!

Bjere bore
ne rruget ku u rrita
mblidh topat e bores
qesh-erosur
mi sill ketu larg 
ne dheun e huaj
te ta ndjej butesine
te te dua!

Bjere bore
lagma bluzen,
me semur' dhe nje here
si atehere,
nuk qaj me, te betohem
do luaj
do te them faleminderit
do te mbaj ne prehe'!

Bjere bore, 
maje malit dhe kodres
pergjate koridore
sokakesh...
ngriji kujtimet,
ne dore
mi bej loder,
freskoma sot shpirtin,
mallerisht!

Bjere bore
sic ke rene gjithmone
te ndihem vetja,
premtome,
une, ajo sic me njohe
e vogla
e qytetit tim!

-------------------------------


Bore,
ngrica e ndjenjave
kapertimi i atyre qe kaluam
frymezimi pas lafshash 
gjeltore
mengjezet e dritares
poshte teje...

Bore,
ne kapele do te te mbetet
edhe kur te kem ikur
edhe kur te jesh atje
edhe kur mos shikojme me
asfaltin lepires
pllaq plluqet e thembrave.

Bore,
nuk ka vend per kujtime
gufuar nga ajzberge
me mallin qe dogji
kur ishim prane
ne rruget e ngrira
pas vitesh.

Bora,
me thuaj cfare mbeti...
subjekti i hartimit
rreth nje teme,
shkelmuar nga turpi
qe su tha
mes lotesh 
te fshire pas perdhesh

Bora,
do vazhdoje te bjere
qe ti te me kujtosh
sic te kujtova sot,
te thuash emrin 
ne enderr tek bora bie
ne asfaltin ku ecem
nuk do ecim me dot.



Sa shume kam kujtuar sot. Te kishte rene vertet debore, nuk do isha kujtuar per te gjitha. Ato me lart nuk jane krijime, thjesht kujtime qe dolen pergjysem dhe pa kuptim fare. Une i kujtova te tera sic ishin dhe i ndjeva te plota.

----------


## macia_blu

ndonese kerkesa  ishte e  katanes,
me fal nese edhe une  e shijova  freskine e vargut, dhe te bores ne gusht.
 vertet te kendshme...
falenderimin  ta detyron  katana ...(lol)

----------


## Henri

Kesaj i thone te te vije nga nuk e pandeh moj Katjush!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## katana

e dashur, fjalet ma plotesoi deshiren se ajo e provoi kete nxehtesine e ny. 
o fiori ti ftoh mendjen. me kenaqe!  

epo meqe nuk me erdhi andej nga e pandeha tani cdo oferte pranohet.

----------


## macia_blu

u duk me ne fund, ajo qe na tradheton kur i do qejfi, dhe po kur ti doje qejfi  na mashtron se, na do vetem ne.
lol

----------


## Sokoli

Kata, poezite me porosi i bejne vetem bejtexhinjte.
Po te coj ca vargje qe i kam shkruar shume, shume heret. 





Era fryn gjinje perballe,
as me le te ndez cingare.
Paskam hipur mbi nje kale,
uroj vetes esht' i bardhe.

Ulerij te tremb nje hall,
ata shtohen prape ne radhe.
Ku te gjej ca bore te bardhe
mjegull dendur ane e mbane.

E ne gjetsha ndopak bore.
Thone,-" do beje ftohte".
Larg te tjereve kaq shpejt
Sa veshtire te ecesh drejt.

Ne u ngjitsha lart ne maje,
atje kafshet kan' dhe zjarr.
Nuk kam frike se mos me hane
Druhem vetem mos u ngjaj.

----------


## katana

eh ajo poezia qe dua un eshte bere pa porosi. 
po dhe kjo e jotja vlen. 
faleminderit shume.
katka

----------


## Sokoli

Te falenderoj jashtezakonisht shume per vleresimin e dhene. Premtoj se vleresimet e tua do te kthehen ne burim frymezimi jo vetem per mua, por edhe per brezat qe do te vijne.

----------


## macia_blu

o koli, poezia ishte kaq e bukur....
edhe pse e ke zbehur shume shkronjen
per te na e bere edhe me te mundishme filozofine e saj
por ishte krejt shume e bukur....
....
shoku jote i harruar...
pse????
lol

----------


## bela852001

FTOHTE
            Kam ftohte,shpirti im i trembur ka ftohte.
            Debora filloi te bjere pa me mar leje.
             E une si gjithmone merzitem,ulerij
             bashke me acarin qe solli debora ne shpirtin tim.
             Gjithca ka ngrire ashtu si zemra ime.
              nuk dua TE VDES 
                                       kam ftohte!
                      NDIHMEEEEEEEEEEE!  



nje poezi paksa e trishtuar e improvizuar pikerisht ne kete moment.

----------


## Henri

Bor' e parë mbulon çatitë
iknë zogjte fluturim.
Dualne plakat, fshijne avllitë,
ngrica nis ne shpirtin tim.

Vishen gjethe e kujtime
fryma çapin mban mbi buzë
Mollëza, duar, mallengjime
plasariten, gjak i blutë.

Me thote shpirti: Dilja vetëm
borës, dimrit apo erës.
Se me tret, - thote - ngric' e hershme
me mban gjalle veç shpres' e Diellës.

Ikën! Pallton, ia fal rrugës
qe dergj gjurmen e shpirtit tim.
I them borës: Hidhu mike!
Mbushme trupin me thëllim!

----------

